# ever been attacked by a breeder???



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

so i am from canada and i emailed a breeder in california asking some questions about her breeding program and her pups etc because her site looks good but we all know looks can be deceiving.....anyways....she breeds mainly small chis like small body structure anywhere from 2 # to 4# they all look healthy so i figured my questions would be answered easily and there wouldnt be any problems. i asked her how her females give birth because alot of them are very small for breeding, i asked her if she lets ppl come see the paretns and babies, i mentioned that her puppies are quite small and have larger eyes that are wider set apart and if her dogs came with a health guaranee.....i used the words bulgy eyes and really domed heads and she took great offense to that and said my questions werent normal and she was really offended and she went on to get really mad at me....even when i told her my questions werent meant to offend only that there are soo many sketchy breeders over the initernet and that i wanted to hear from her to make sure i wasnt supporting an inhumane breeder......does any of this sound odd??? is she right?? were my questions rude??? i am essentially arguing with this woman i have never met before over my questions being rude??? im quite bothered by it......


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I think if she was a good breeder she would be polite to you and answer all your questions,walk away sounds an awful woman


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Breeders should be used to questions like that, at least you are interested and inquiring about them...?? Some breeders get really offended by a lot of questions haha. 

I had one breeder go apemonkies on me haha he basically just went off the wall nuts, and ended with telling me to go read a bible lmfao. He wanted like $3000 for the dog, hell yes I am going to ask questions. I am glad I did because it was not the right dog at all for me and he lied basically about everything anyway.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

michele said:


> I think if she was a good breeder she would be polite to you and answer all your questions,walk away sounds an awful woman


I gotta agree with Michele for sure.

She may be OK, but just thought you were trying to say that she had bad breeding practices, but that makes me a little iffy.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i wouldnt trust anyone who snaps back! x


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

to be fair my questions probably did come out wrong with the way i described her dogs.....because in BC and Alberta from what i have found people dont seem to breed such small dogs they are very beautiful but they dont seem to have as domed heads and short noses and wide spread eyes as whati have found in the US and on this womans website....so i understand if she took offense to the words i used...but when i went on to explain thast i really didnt mean to offend and that i was sorry for her feeling attacked...she did nto accept my apology and went on to say that she is not here to be a phsyciatrist for ppl who have had bad experiences over the internet. and thats where it bothers me....she can be mad for the things i said...but after i explain to her why i said the things i said wouldnt most breeders see that its only to be safe and know that im doing the best for my puppy??????


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

can you PM me her website?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have to agree with the above. There are many people out there that contact breeders and do not know the first thing about the questions to ask. A reputable breeder would not fly off the handle, they would educate you. I would run from this breeder ;-)


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

yah i can...it would be nice to have a second opinion...there are soo many places out there its hard to pick out the bad ones....her website seems really good....she even has on there that she rescues cats......i just wanted to question her about the very petite mothers and a few health questions about the pups etc.....ill send it to you right now!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah that is why I asked, I'm very curious what she has going on and what you saw in the pups!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Websites can be very misleading and some of the most beautiful and most informative I have ever seen have been owned by Puppymills. I dont think you need a second opinion on this breeder, I think she has told you everything you need to know already ;-)

Go to your local breed club and look for reputable Chihuahua breeders there


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, you tried your best. I don't think I'd want to deal with her anymore if I were you.
I would run because what happens when you need support/advice for your new pup?.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

It sounds sketchy to me... Can you PM me her website?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I just saw the website and let me say I have heard of them and would pass if it were me..JMO ;-)


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

yah i was a little sketched out with her site but it was so informative and seemed to have everything its supposed to so i thought i would check it out a little further but her reaction has completely put me off.....i have a wonderful breeder in alberta that i got apple from and she takes amazing care of her dogs and breeds beautiful show quality dogs....i only ventured away from her because i was looking for somthing a bit different and a little smaller then what she generally offers for my second chi....but i am convinced that she is the only breeder i will buy from ever! after seeing what there is to offer...i have found many good breeders in canada and i am definatly going to stick to them!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Good idea ;-)

There are tons of red flags on that site. Even though she shows she still uses taboo terms and is breeding for tinies. I agree some of them definitely have Hydro looking heads :-(


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

thank you so much i was really starting to feel liek crap that this lady was so mad at me.....but she obviously is on the defense cause she has something to hide....i cant beleive i felt bad for saying the things i said to her...i was apologising to her:S:S:S i shouldnt feel guilty for asking questions about her breeding program and health of her dogs.....


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

No you should not ;-)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Everyone is right. She shouldn't be so defensive about her breeding practices. I don't know who she is, but run! Run away!  Your gut instincts were spot on.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I have found those who get really defensive usually have something to hide. I think it's great to ask questions and even better that you are able to spot potential issues. Some breeders get really upset if you question them, but I think as puppy buyers it's our responsibility to ask questions. A responsible breeder will ask you questions as well.


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

this is the email i wrote back to her.....she will either ignore me...or get really mad lol.....i said a bad word at the end wich i probably shouldnt but she made me so mad lol....


"im not sorry for asking the questions because how you deal with peoples questions in regards to the health of your dogs is
quite shocking....i was apologising for it comming across rude but the fact that ur being so rude to me even after i explain why i asked those questions and that i wasnt meaning to come accross rude not only appauling to me....but to the people i know in the chihuahua community who i have spoken to about your reaction....and if you had nothing to be worried about in regards to the health of your dog then why bother getting so angry about it...all you have to say is i have nothing to worry about because you take care in your breeding and the care of your dogs...instead you flip out and b*tch to me about my actions....maybe have a look at yourself instead of bashing me......"


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If it were me I wouldnt bother writing her anymore even if she replies to this. She isnt worth it ;-)


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

yah i just wanted to give her my 2 cents and then im done lol.....i dont feel like arguing with a complete stranger but i wanted her to know she could treat me liek that lol.....


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

If a breeder attacked me for any question I had concerning the health of the pup I'm "thinking" about adopting then she'd be hearing it back from me and NO I would not trust her at all! Sorry you had to go through that! A real breeder should have more respect and be use to hearing questions. IF I was a breeder I would be happy to know people are ASKING those type of questions because then they aren't just buying from "anybody" they are actually looking for a well breeded dog.


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

so she responded back to my email basically saying that my questions were suggesting that she is a bad breeder...this is what she had to say.

"Emails do not allow one to see the age of the writer. I would consider the manner in which you asked your questions and statements normal if you are a teenager. I assumed you were an adult and as an adult such a manner of writting would appear to imply intentional rudeness to any dog breeder."

i replied back very nicely just saying that i shouldnt have to appologise for my questions and that im sorry for bothering her and i hope she has a good day lol....im so glad i spoke to this woman or else i may have made the huge mistake of purchasing one of her puppies....


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Bm0589 said:


> so i am from canada and i emailed a breeder in california asking some questions about her breeding program and her pups etc because her site looks good but we all know looks can be deceiving.....anyways....she breeds mainly small chis like small body structure anywhere from 2 # to 4# they all look healthy so i figured my questions would be answered easily and there wouldnt be any problems. i asked her how her females give birth because alot of them are very small for breeding, i asked her if she lets ppl come see the paretns and babies, i mentioned that her puppies are quite small and have larger eyes that are wider set apart and if her dogs came with a health guaranee.....i used the words bulgy eyes and really domed heads and she took great offense to that and said my questions werent normal and she was really offended and she went on to get really mad at me....even when i told her my questions werent meant to offend only that there are soo many sketchy breeders over the initernet and that i wanted to hear from her to make sure i wasnt supporting an inhumane breeder......does any of this sound odd??? is she right?? were my questions rude??? i am essentially arguing with this woman i have never met before over my questions being rude??? im quite bothered by it......





wow, i guess you can say attcked by a breeder.
i dont find any of your questions to be rude.
you simply just wanted to ask a few questions and she really took it bad. and you are just making sure those pups she was breeding were healthy and everything was normal.

if she was so rude i might suggest you look for some more breeders out there. just to be on the safe side.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

wow I would run a mile if a breeder spoke to me like that, I don't think your questions were rude, I think she should have answered you the best she could with out going off.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm glad you spoke with her too! Glad you did the right thing!! Still sorry you had to have such a snippy attitude from a breeder...poor puppies!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I think her response was pretty stupid. But she really had no defense for herself so I guess that's all she could think of. lol
A teenager isn't even going to notice things like that, they're just going to buy one because it's "cute". Jeesh!
Glad she acted like that because it prevented you from buying one of hers.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

You have every right to ask whatever questions in regard to a breed you are considering aquiring. You are 100% justified in your questions. 
It's her, not you. I wouldn't feel bad, AT ALL, and don't let her for one minute make you feel that way.

Kristina


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to say this too, and please don't think that I am defending bad breeders. Breeders deal with a lot of people, and many of them are truly mad and should never own a dog, if something you said sounded a bit off I can see how this conversation went south fast....

I had a breeder explain all this to me once and it really helped to understand where the breeder was coming from with all of this. It is also very helpful to have a bad interaction with a breeder.....now you know so much more than you did before , right ?? If I hadn't been to visit bad breeders , I'd never been able recognise a good one....

Let it go, chaulk it up to a learning experience.


----------

